# Rexona



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Has anyone else noticed the Rexona add on their facebook?

I happened to glance at it and though.. omg they are now selling marital aids in the middle east


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Has anyone else noticed the Rexona add on their facebook?
> 
> I happened to glance at it and though.. omg they are now selling marital aids in the middle east


should've gone to specsavers?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

thats not the advert on my facebook


----------

